# First pike today.. Need tips.



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

I caught some northerns today in kilbuck and was wondering what other lures I could use? I caught two on spoons and had some hook ups on worms. Also had alot of followers on the spoons.









Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

Pike will hit just about anything. Spoons, spinners, cranks or float some shiners under a bobber.


----------



## goldfishboy (Jul 13, 2004)

I get mine on glitter vibe,s , 10" black lizard,s and rattle traps are real good for pike.


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

I've had good luck on a 1/2oz. Strike King spinnerbait with 2 willow blades.Gold blades and Black and Gold rubber worked for me.Caught 'em next to pads or a weed edge fairly shallow.Sharpen the hook.They can hit at anytime.



Roscoe


----------



## danjaquino (Jun 2, 2005)

1-2 foot shallow diving cranks fire tiger 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

My first was caught on a crank bait with twin blades. I remember my dad catching them on spoons.


----------



## Rasper (Sep 6, 2012)

Buzzbaits too if you want some heart stopping action I got a nice on a buzz 2 says ago. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Rasper (Sep 6, 2012)

Buzzbaits too if you want some heart stopping action I got a nice on a buzz 2 says ago. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

Old schoolers throw Daredevis and Five of Diamonds spoons, but there are many much more productive plugs out there. In open water a 6 inch Zara Spook drives them crazy.

I personally use large 5 inch Blue Pearl Salt and Pepper Kalin grubs and Chartruse Yammomoto 4 inch grubs. They do fine.

IF you insist on throwing a spoon, try the razor thin type that they downrig for salmon. The flutter is incredible and they stay in one spot longer. 

My personal best is 46 inches, but I have caught many in the 40 to 46 inch range. I also fish for them in Canada, so I've got a big edge.


----------



## Catproinnovations (Dec 8, 2009)

Husky jerks and 7" original rapalas hands down best for pike


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

